# Fiji Premium Dry Rock Blowout! $3.70/lb



## EcoReefer (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wanted to introduce myself to the people in and around Toronto. I am the owner of Eco-Reefer which specializes in the sale of dry rock and sand products for marine systems. We sell mostly online through our website but also have a small outlet location in Kitchener in which we sell to the general public on Saturdays from 10am to 2pm. Our goal is to provide hobbyists with reef-friendly alternatives and hopefully at a great price.

Our current sale is for our Fiji Premium Dry Rock. There is only 500lbs left so don't miss out on your chance to get it at $3.70/lb (in 50lb increments and includes shipping anywhere in Canada). Contact if interested in doing a local pickup as the price will be reduced further.

Visit our website for more details www.eco-reefer.com


----------

